
Prominent liberal writers receive govt hacking warning from Google - yincrash
https://twitter.com/paulkrugman/status/801473411943923712?
======
anotheryou
I would really love to know what google knows. Got such a message too a while
ago. It used to be worded more openly (something along the lines of "targeting
you or several people you know").

